# Griffin iTalk vs. Belkin voice recorder for 4G iPod



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

which one would have better sound quality when recording live rehearsals of bands (not expecting a great sound, but which of the two would be best)?

which one can be transferred onto my mac into WAV files (or other files such as AIFF)??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Griffin iTalk will be better, but keep in mind how bad the sound will be from either recorded like this.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I agree with HowEver. Before purchasing my iTalk, I've read reviews that consistently say that the iTalk is better. But yeah, the recording quality is nowhere near what one would want for a demo, but for rehearsals it will do.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I have the Belkin and it sounds pretty decent....why not plug in a better mic into the line in?

- nevermind - I didn't see 4G....I have the 5G iPod with the Belkin TuneTalk Stereo.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

switch said:


> I agree with HowEver. Before purchasing my iTalk, I've read reviews that consistently say that the iTalk is better. But yeah, the recording quality is nowhere near what one would want for a demo, but for rehearsals it will do.


Keep in mind, the recording ability of the 4G iPod is set by *Apple*, not the manufacturers of the recording device. Apple limited the recording ability of the 4G iPods to *very* low quality - really only suitable for voice recordings.


----------

